# Conseils revente Apple Watch Céramique



## UfeelRage (24 Octobre 2021)

Salut tout le monde !

J'ai acheté en 2019 une Apple Watch Series 5 ceramic edition (le jour de sa sortie), elle avait coûté 1 449€ je crois de mémoire (à confirmer).

Je ne m'en suis presque jamais servi étonnement, j'aimerai la revendre mais je ne trouve pas de base de prix pour cette édition..

Pouvez-vous m'aider à définir une tranche de prix svp ?

A savoir que je n'ai plus la boîte, je n'ai plus la garantie non plus (j'ai changé de compte Apple Store entre temps et je ne me souviens plus du tout des codes de l'ancien), elle est dans un état irréprochable, quasiment neuve puisque je ne m'en suis presque jamais servi, elle est impeccable.

Je vous remercie d'avance.


----------



## fousfous (24 Octobre 2021)

Malheureusement ça va être compliqué d'en tirer un bon prix, je pense dans les 500€ (et encore).


----------



## UfeelRage (24 Octobre 2021)

fousfous a dit:


> Malheureusement ça va être compliqué d'en tirer un bon prix, je pense dans les 500€ (et encore).


Sérieusement aussi peu ?... Je m'attendais à 700€ MINIMUM..


----------



## edenpulse (24 Octobre 2021)

La finition céramique n'as que peu d'importance pour les gens, vu que les performances sont exactement les mêmes qu'une autre en alu. Du coup, il faut vraiment vouloir la version céramique...
Peu de chances que t'en tire effectivement plus que 500 (ça me parait beaucoup), vu que tu trouves cette watch en version 4G en occasion vers les 270euros.


----------



## UfeelRage (24 Octobre 2021)

edenpulse a dit:


> La finition céramique n'as que peu d'importance pour les gens, vu que les performances sont exactement les mêmes qu'une autre en alu. Du coup, il faut vraiment vouloir la version céramique...
> Peu de chances que t'en tire effectivement plus que 500 (ça me parait beaucoup), vu que tu trouves cette watch en version 4G en occasion vers les 270euros.


Aïe aïe aïe..

Bon, très bien, merci pour les conseils !


----------



## JChris64 (24 Octobre 2021)

meme si c'est pas de la céramique, je peux parler de mon achat d'il y a une semaine...
Serie 5 titane, 44mm, comme neuve dans sa boite et facture ( restait un jour de garantie), je l'ai payée 350€ alors qu'elle était de 899€ sur la facture...
donc une montre sans boite, ni facture, ça perd encore de la valeur...
comme mes camarades, je dirais pas plus de 500€.
Demande à Macounette, elle en a acheté une sur ebay il y a quelques mois ( mais la sienne était garantie, et surement avec la boite)


----------



## Gwen (25 Octobre 2021)

En effet, sans boîte, sans garantie, la version céramique ne vaut pas plus qu'une version Alluminium. Du coup, ça ne vaut presque rien. Si encore elle était complète, tu pourrais toucher un collectionneur, mais là, c'est juste une montre Apple d’ancienne génération. Si tu en tires 300  €, je pense que tu pourras t'estimer heureux. 

Une montre comme ça, il faut obligatoirement « l'écrin » dans lequel elle était vendue pour que cela reste un objet de valeur.


----------



## Vinyl (25 Octobre 2021)

Hello, pourquoi vous attachez autant d’importance à la boîte ? Personnellement, ça ne me semble pas très important.


----------



## Gwen (25 Octobre 2021)

Personnellement, j'ai gardé la boîte de mon Apple Watch, car je sais que changeant de montre de temps en temps, je la range dedans.

En soi, ce n'est pas vraiment important, mais, pour un achat d'une montre sortant de l'ordinaire, c'est indéniablement un plus, car cela participe à l'expérience lors de la réception. Ça montre également le soin que l'ancien propriétaire a de ses affaires. Pour une Apple Watch classique, ça ne change pas grand-chose, mais pour une version céramique, ça me semble important.


----------



## Powerdom (26 Octobre 2021)

Vinyl a dit:


> Hello, pourquoi vous attachez autant d’importance à la boîte ? Personnellement, ça ne me semble pas très important.


Bonjour,

Pour une montre achetée 1.500 E quelle que soit sa marque, avoir la boite est un minimum.


----------



## Jura39 (26 Octobre 2021)

l'Apple Watch décoté très vite 
Je n'avais pas une version céramique , mais une série 4 en acier 44 MM  cellulaire  
acheté 749 € en Mai 2019 , vendue la semaine dernier dans les 180 €


----------



## Gwen (26 Octobre 2021)

Ma première version Aluminium de base ne vaut pas grand-chose aujourd'hui. Je ne vais même pas m'embêter à la revendre. C'est clairement un produit qui perd de la valeur extrêmement rapidement.


----------



## Powerdom (26 Octobre 2021)

Est-ce qu'une AW est verrouillé comme un iphone ? Parce qu'ici on parle d'un compte icloud dont la personne à perdu le mot de passe...


----------



## Jura39 (26 Octobre 2021)

Powerdom a dit:


> Est-ce qu'une AW est verrouillé comme un iphone ? Parce qu'ici on parle d'un compte icloud dont la personne à perdu le mot de passe...


Bonjour

Oui , la watch possède  iCloud  , et elle peut aussi avoir un code d'activation a 4 Chiffres
Apple explique cela ici


----------



## Powerdom (26 Octobre 2021)

Oui Jura, je sais, j'en avais une. La première sortie. La question que je me pose c'est de savoir si elle peut être verrouillée, comme un iphone peut l'être, si tu n'as pas ton mot de passe icloud ?


----------



## Jura39 (26 Octobre 2021)

@Powerdom. 
Tu peux comme un iPhone bloquer ta watch , la déclarer perdue , 
La watch est verrouillée avec l'iPhone 





						En cas de perte ou de vol de votre Apple Watch
					

L’app Localiser peut vous aider à retrouver votre Apple Watch et à protéger vos informations si votre montre est introuvable.



					support.apple.com


----------



## Powerdom (26 Octobre 2021)

Ah oui merci. Donc ici pour la vente de la céramique rien ne dit qu'un éventuel acheteur pourra la synchroniser avec son iphone, vu que le mot de passe du compte icloud a été perdu.


----------



## JChris64 (26 Octobre 2021)

Si le mot de passe est oublié:





						Oubli du mot de passe associé à votre identifiant Apple
					

Procédez comme suit pour réinitialiser le mot de passe de votre identifiant Apple et rétablir l’accès à votre compte.



					support.apple.com


----------



## Powerdom (27 Octobre 2021)

mauvaise manip...


----------



## Powerdom (27 Octobre 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> l'Apple Watch décoté très vite
> Je n'avais pas une version céramique , mais une série 4 en acier 44 MM  cellulaire
> acheté 749 € en Mai 2019 , vendue la semaine dernier dans les 180 €


pour la prochaine, fais moi signe


----------



## Jura39 (27 Octobre 2021)

Powerdom a dit:


> pour la prochaine, fais moi signe


J'en avais un peu parlé ici


----------



## love_leeloo (27 Octobre 2021)

ben oui Jura, si j'avais su je te l'aurais prise à ce tarif


----------

